
Audiobook publishers and retailers are trying to go DRM-Free - kozmonaut
https://goodereader.com/blog/audiobooks/audiobook-publishers-and-retailers-are-trying-to-go-drm-free
======
giancarlostoro
I would be happy with this resolution. I would be much more inclined to buy
audio books if I can get them in a non obscure format.

~~~
DmenshunlAnlsis
Buy them to be honest, then pirate a useable format from audiobookbay, they
have everything... which strongly implies that the DRM is _shock horror_
useless. The author gets paid because you bought it, and you get to use it as
you see fit... because again you bought it.

~~~
earenndil
> the DRM is _shock horror_ useless

 _ALL_ drm is useless, not just that protecting audiobooks.

~~~
speedplane
> ALL drm is useless, not just that protecting audiobooks.

Useless? Netflix is based on DRM, maybe you find it immoral, but it certainly
isn't useless.

~~~
earenndil
Perhaps I should have said ineffectual, not useless, but netflix's drm has
never stopped pirates from ripping its videos.

